# Trip Odometer? [SOLVED]



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm new here, introduced myself in another thread. But one thing I cannot figure out is how to get to the Trip Odometer on 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Premier RS, all I can see is Timer, and would love a Trip Meter.

The GM supplied Owner's Manual doesn't help me so I thought I would post here.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yea you should have a couple trip ODOs . I know my Gen 1 has 2 of them. Not sure about the gen 2 but try turning the turn signal. That should change it from Trip ODO1+2, MPH/ Timer and amount of fuel used. We will wait till some of the Gen2 guys get on. You can check this out: trip odometer 2017 Cruze - Google Search or just do a search on Google. Only thing with the 2016 you may get some "Limited" Gen 1 stuff that is why I used 2017. 2016 is the year they changed body styles and you got the Gen 2.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

On the Gen 2 Cruzes, the right pad on the steering wheel is what controls all of the DIC information. Up and Down will scroll through your normal options like Timer, ODO, Tire Pressure, etc. If you go left it will take you to a higher menu where you can switch to different things like Music that is currently playing, and a few other options as well as more options. In the bottom menu (can't remember the name) it offers a couple items (push right to enter these options). Some are MPH/KM settings as well as what DIC information you want to be visible on the main DIC menu that has the Trip ODO and other items. It will let you put as many or as few as are possible in that menu.

Hope that helps and isn't just word vomit but if not, I hope you get the gist.

P.S. good looking car BTW  I've got its HB sibling


----------



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

I found it this morning when I was playing around with it.

It's under Options > Edit List

Wish the manual told me that.

P.S. Yeah someone at work has the HB twin to my car, I personally don't like the look of the HB, glad I got what I got, it wasn't easy to find and I'm paying nearly the exact amount in 2021 as it went for MSRP in 2016. Worth every penny, just have to work more for the monies.


----------

